# JRR Tolkien's World War One revolver on display



## CupofJoe (Jan 30, 2014)

The revolver [a Webley Mk V] used by JRR Tolkien, the author of The Hobbit and The Lord Of The Rings, at the Battle of the Somme has gone on show in Greater Manchester [in the UK].

BBC News - Hobbit author JRR Tolkien's World War One revolver on display

I think you can see more than hints and echoes of WW1 and the subsequent Influenza epidemic in the sickness around lands of Mordor...


----------



## Reaver (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for that CoJ!


----------

